# mixing sand with plant substrate



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Im moving in two weeks and was thinking of getting some sort of plant substrate eco-complete or similar and mixing it with the current sand I use. Im assuming any is better than none. Ive had success with plants with just sand but figure if I mixed in some plant specific substrate itll boost plant growth. Yay or nay? Will it mess with ph?

OH yeah what do you recomend.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Eventually the sand will come to the top and the bigger substrate will go to the bottom resulting in the same look you have now. Wouldnt hurt anything though.


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

ive ordered some eco-complete which im gonna mix with normal sand. Ive only order 20lbs which is no way enough but i might order more depending on how my plants do.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I had that in my tank and it worked fine..I did start with the plant substrate on the bottom and put sand on top.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

K cool. I planned on having the sand cover the plant substrate. I figured it will help with nutrients so I wouldnt have to use root tabs anymore. Pretty much my main reason to do this.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

i think im going to try this as well! i want to add some sag to my tank to only thing is i i only will have the nutrients mixed with sand and floura glow lights....2bulbs 24" each..this enough?


----------



## j66213b (Jul 29, 2006)

how many watts? i would should for a minimum for 1.5 watts per gallon to grow any plant


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

20 watts a piece =[ so weeeeeak


----------

